# Pay it forward (please sticky)



## FF-Emt Diver

Several forums have a pay it forward area, some on here do as well, we need one. Mods please make this a sticky.

Here's what I think is fair (any mod is free to add/delete or change as they see fit)

Stuff posted will be free of charge and shipping will be paid for by the person offering it up.
Large/bulky items requiring extra shipping $$ may need to be worked out via PM, if you're going to need shipping money note it in your post.

If you get something off of here you should put something on here in return before or ASAP after getting something this is not meant to be a trading spot just somewhere to put up used stuff that you would like for others to use.

As soon as it is gone please modify your post to reflect that. 

Lets have fun and clean out some stuff and let others use it!

:GONE:I'll start I have got a nice Whisker biscuit that someone on here gave to me and I have not used it since I went another way. I have some more stuff that'll come soon.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I have a 3 pin pse sight if anyone needs it


----------



## BrotherBadger

I love this idea! I'll start looking for stuff to post when i get off work.


----------



## Jsppayne22

I just Recieved a bow from a friend and it is in need of a rest. Do you still have it?


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Yes, I do. PM me your addy.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

I sure could use that site for my little brothers bow. He is 14 an just getting started bow hunting. So i got him a used bow that was an older model with metal sites on it. But all the pins have broke but one.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Pm sent


----------



## pop pop jones

Remember if the item.is gone to update your post


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

pop pop jones said:


> Remember if the item.is gone to update your post



Pop pop I'm not sure if that is pointed to me secondary to your PM about the rest, at this time I have not yet gotten it out to him (tomorrow) I will then update the post, if he happens to come across another rest and lets me know prior to my getting it out it will be available.

I will update my post as necessary.

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

3 pin site is gone


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Mine is also gone, mailed today. 

I will sift thru some more gear and see if I can find something else.


----------



## Jsppayne22

Big thanks to FF-Emt for the rest. Great rest and great site. I hope to be shooting in a week to get ready to hunt. Thanks again!


----------



## krashbrazil

Applejuice: pm sent


----------



## applejuice

pending this evening , the arrows  should be gone. 
I will remove the post tonight if so


----------



## RangerJ

They are gone,Thanks applejuice.


----------



## applejuice

Glad I could help. Nice meeting you , good luck this year !


----------



## biggabuck

i need some small dental rubber bands?  i have 2 sims string silencers if anyone needs them. i think they would go through regular mail.


----------



## biggabuck

Also 2 sims split limbs silencers and a whole bunch of gold GT nocks in white and green.


----------



## RLocke01

I have some QAD Tun A Noks in green if anyone needs the and a couple of peeps, not sure the size, one has a post on it for a tube.


----------



## secondseason

biggabuck said:


> i need some small dental rubber bands?  i have 2 sims string silencers if anyone needs them. i think they would go through regular mail.


How many do you need?


----------



## RLocke01

Biggabuck you have a PM.


----------



## biggabuck

split limbs silencers gone. 10 or 15 rubbers bands would be grand.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

biggabuck said:


> split limbs silencers gone. 10 or 15 rubbers bands would be grand.



Let me know if secondseason doesn't have what you need and I'll see if the wife has some left over from braces...


----------



## willholl79

I have several older left handed compound bows that need a good home.  I would love to see them go to someone that may not be able to afford to buy a bow.  I'm gonna list what I can remember.

Camo Reflex solocam - GONE
Reflex Split Limb compound bow, used it for bowfishing
Bear Whitetail Legend II, strung but hasn't been shot in years
Browning Mirage - GONE
Parker Velocity - SPOKEN FOR

The Camo Reflex bow is set up ready to shoot.  All others are bare bows, maybe an extra sight, rest, quiver laying around.  All bows in the 50-60lb range and 28-29" draw length.

Remember all these are left handed.

I can get pics if there is any interest.


----------



## rwagner

i know it is not bow related but i have a full box of pmc 9mm ammo that i will never use i had a 9mm but sold it, also have some other ammo not sure of cal but will post as soon as i know as soon as i get home at work  right know.


----------



## huntlife

*need a decent release*

I shoot a Scott quick shot but the bearing is messing up also I have several prong style arrow rest tm hunters gold key tiger turf prob like 5 or 6 and a 3 pin truglo sight


----------



## biggabuck

Diver i havent heard about the rubber bands. still need some


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Ok l'll check with the wife.

Send me a PM.


----------



## georgiaboy88

I have a bunch of Blazer 2" blaze orange and realtree Camo vanes. Any interest? Trades?


----------



## black an tan man

Hutb life is anything wrong with the prong style rest ?


----------



## georgiaboy88

RangerJ got my blazer vanes.


----------



## RangerJ

And I appreciate them.Thanks


----------



## Torre87

@willholl79 PM sent


----------



## RLocke01

Looking for a pair of Limbsaver Super Quads and a black or light camo S-Coil. I have a NIP pair of Limbsaver Alpha Shox for Hoyt bows and NIP pair of solid limb dampners to trade for them. Also have a dark camo S-Coil I can trade. I have a Tru0Fire velcro release if anyone is in need of one.


----------



## bamafan77

Is this thread still active. I noticed there hasn't been any activity on here since November. I have several item's I was thinking of listing if anyone still uses this link.


----------



## outdooradventures44

Yes, It is,  List your stuff and folks will look


----------



## bamafan77

I have a few used items if anyone needs them. First up is a Keller pendulum sight hardly used. No mounting screws. Keller sight is gone. I also have a all Metal fixed pin sight but it's not fiber optic.  A x-ring hydraulic stabilizer. A gator jaw release which grabs the string above and below the nocked arrow for use without a string loop. And a TLR -75 Manuel adjust range finder. All items are gone.


----------



## bamafan77

If anyone knows someone who is down on their luck and can't afford a reliable bow or wanting to get started in  bow hunting. I have a Alpine Teton lite bow right hand, 29" draw, 70 lb pull with accessories it's listed in the archery section. The bow is in excellent condition the string and cable were replaced a few years ago but hasn't been shot much. had rather meet local if possible. BOW GONE!


----------



## Rattlecrap

Hey Bama do you still have the bow?


----------



## bamafan77

*Bow*

Yea I still have it. send me a message with your phone number.


----------



## Rattlecrap

Another satisfied customer thanks to Bamafan77, after some research I found out he was actually selling this bow and all the accessories for $200.00, but he gave it to me for free.  Words can't explain how thankfull I am for people like him (eventhough he is a Bama fan).  I am forever grateful and am excited to get out in the woods.  Thanks again partner!!


----------



## hog daddy

I got four or five new fletch tips left if any one wonts to give them a try.                     


     They gone


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

hog daddy said:


> I got four or five new fletch tips left if any one wonts to give them a try



pm sent


----------



## toolmkr20

bamafan77 said:


> I have a few used items if anyone needs them. First up is a Keller pendulum sight hardly used. No mounting screws. Keller sight is gone. I also have a all Metal fixed pin sight but it's not fiber optic.  A x-ring hydraulic stabilizer. A gator jaw release which grabs the string above and below the nocked arrow for use without a string loop. And a TLR -75 Manuel adjust range finder.



Received the TLR, thanks a lot bamafan.


----------



## elfiii

Folks, just a friendly reminder this thread is not a swap or trade thread. It is a "pay it forward" thread for generous members to offer for free gear and equipment they no longer need/want to someone in need. 

We need to keep this thread limited to posts by members who have gear they are offering for free, not members seeking free gear. Those in need can respond via PM to the member making the offer.

This board has a long history of members helping other members in need so let's keep this thread focused on helping people out, not asking for free gear.

Remember, if you are the member making the offer, once you have disposed of the item or items please remember to edit your post to indicate the items are gone.

Also, if you were the recipient of the free gear it's up to you to offer something in return, even if it's just a free hunt in keeping with the spirit of this board and thread.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Copy that elf.

Thanks for letting us have this.


----------



## alan

I have 2 safety harnesses if anyone is in need. Just give me PM.     Both are gone


----------



## toolmkr20

I also have a brand new safety harness that came with my Summit deer stand. If anyone is in need of one just PM me your address and its yours. I would rather it save a life then sit in my closet. The harness is gone.


----------



## Hr00544

I have a used QAD ultra rest hunter that has broke.  The orange stopper inside tore and im not sure how to replace it. I am going to throw it away unless someone thinks they can fix it and want it.  I am in statesboro at school, but go home to atlanta some weekends so if you are along the way i can meet you on my way home sometime.  I hate to throw it away when im sure someone can fix it.  Just send me a pm if you want it.


----------



## Gamikatsu

*Stabilizer is spoken for!!!*

i have a 4 inch camo tru glo stabilizer.    upgraded to a black NAP to match my bow.  its quite literally 1 month old.  20 some dollars at academy.  any young hunter starting out, or someone who just plain needs one, free to good home!  PM me for it as i won't check this thread again.

*Stabilizer is spoken for!!!*


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

I think I have a sight laying around still that I just took off an old bow.

Maybe a few more things I can scrounge up...PM me your addy.


----------



## cself

Pm sent thanks


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Have not gotten a PM, please resend.


----------



## Mistrfish

*Nice PSE Fire flyt express bow to a teenager only*

I have a complete set up for a young person that wants to give Archery a go. I would like for this to go to a person that couldn't otherwise afford a set up like this.
You wont have to buy a thing, not even a bow case.

 I had a family friend get me into bow hunting as my dad didn't hunt nor could he afford a bow back then so I would like to pass it on.  I need to keep this local so pick up only. 

 No shippping, Sorry Im working 6 days a week and I really dont have time to box up everything I have.

  If you know of someone email me at mistrfish@bellsouth.net


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I have a realtree timber camo leafy suite that is a small-med. I think. If someone knows a youth that could use it.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have a realtree timber camo leafy suite that is a small-med. I think. If someone knows a youth that could use it.



Leafy suite is spoken for


----------



## Chuck C

Mistrfish said:


> I have a complete set up for a young person that wants to give Archery a go. I would like for this to go to a person that couldn't otherwise afford a set up like this.
> You wont have to buy a thing, not even a bow case.
> 
> I had a family friend get me into bow hunting as my dad didn't hunt nor could he afford a bow back then so I would like to pass it on.  I need to keep this local so pick up only.
> 
> No shippping, Sorry Im working 6 days a week and I really dont have time to box up everything I have.
> 
> If you know of someone email me at mistrfish@bellsouth.net



Email sent


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I have a spare site if anyone is in need would prefer it go to a youth but willing to help anyone


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Site is spoken for


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

I have several rage nockrutnal lighted nocks in different sizes up for grabs. Never even been in an arrow


----------



## RangerJ

I am interested in the Rage Nocturnal Lighted Nocks if they are still available.Thanks


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Size S are gone to ranger. 
Size Gt, N, X are still available.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

aLSO HAVE 3 MUZZY 100 GRN BROADHEADS. NOT EVEN ASSEMBLED YET. a FEW G5 t3'S. AND SOME RAGE 2 BLADES. sWITCHED TO THE 4MM DEEP SIX SO ALL MY STUFF IS USELESS TO ME.


----------



## bronco611

I would like to have the rage 2 blade heads if still available.  Pm me for details needed for shipping. Mike.


----------



## RangerJ

Thank you for the nocks.ATA


----------



## jfarrell30339

*Do you still have the Muzzy's?*

If you still have the muzzy's that would be great. I'm trying to see how my bow shoots with broadheads.  



AllTerrainAngler said:


> aLSO HAVE 3 MUZZY 100 GRN BROADHEADS. NOT EVEN ASSEMBLED YET. a FEW G5 t3'S. AND SOME RAGE 2 BLADES. sWITCHED TO THE 4MM DEEP SIX SO ALL MY STUFF IS USELESS TO ME.


----------



## 1990chevy

I'm getting another kid into bow hunting. His parents are unable to buy him a bow. So I'm gonna try to purchase him one my self but I won't have the funds to buy the rest of the stuff he needs to be ready for the woods.


----------



## RangerJ

How old is this kid ?


----------



## 1990chevy

RangerJ said:


> How old is this kid ?



Hey is 14. But a fairly big 14 year old. His draw is right at 28 inches.


----------



## RangerJ

Thanks,he is too big for what I had in mind.Good luck with your venture.


----------



## 1990chevy

Yes sir thank you tho. Every year I try to bring at least one new kid into the woods for there first deer


----------



## Big7

Got some .40 S&W.. some are hollow points and some FMJ..

Got some 7MM Mauser, 170gr round nose and a few 140?
PSP's. Also have some mil-surp ball that is old
but shoots. I don't have the rifle anymore, I found
this stuff after I sold it.

CCI .22 WMR rat shot. Box of 20.

Lee loader in .35 Rem. (I know where it is)
Same thing in .41 Mag if i can find it.

Some .308 pulled bullets. FMJBT.
Bout a third of an 8 pound can of W540 powder.

Prolly more if I look through it again.

PM me and meet in Monroe. Not fooling with shipping.
This for free.

I have some "stuff" for sale if I can get on swap-n-sell.


----------



## GA native

I have two Browning mod chokes. 20 ga and 12 ga. My Dad had Browning shotguns, 30 years ago, and these chokes are still lingering. I have no use for them. 

Yours iffin you want them.


----------



## Covehnter

I have a Mathews Zmax bow. Been stored in a bow box under the bed for years. Took in out a while back it the spring has popped (i bet that made a heck of a noise). I couldn't see anything wrong with the limbs. I assume it just needs a new string. If memory serves it was a 28" draw length. I believe it has a rest/sight on it as well, if not I have extras I could give at the same time. Like to hand it over to someone that may get some use from it. Located in Acworth.


----------



## RangerJ

If you still have it my grandson,10 years old could use it,he outgrew his PSE   He is a big 10 year old.
.


----------



## 1990chevy

Covehnter said:


> I have a Mathews Zmax bow. Been stored in a bow box under the bed for years. Took in out a while back it the spring has popped (i bet that made a heck of a noise). I couldn't see anything wrong with the limbs. I assume it just needs a new string. If memory serves it was a 28" draw length. I believe it has a rest/sight on it as well, if not I have extras I could give at the same time. Like to hand it over to someone that may get some use from it. Located in Acworth.



how far are you from savannah?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

RangerJ said:


> If you still have it my grandson,10 years old could use it,he outgrew his PSE   He is a big 10 year old.
> .



outgrown PSE? My son is 8. Not sure if your offering anything, but had to mention.


----------



## OptimumShine

Anyone have any entry level crossbows sitting around?  Will pay for it and pay for shipping.  

Testing the waters.  Will put back on here as paying it forward if I don't like it or when I upgrade.


----------



## hardhuntinhonkey

Was wondering if you still had the 9mm ammo?


----------



## Timbo85

Cva 50 caliber muzzle loader in Douglas ga


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Timbo85 said:


> Cva 50 caliber muzzle loader in Douglas ga
> 
> Still available? I'm interested


----------



## Timbo85

The muzzle loader is still available 912 309 9012


----------



## Timbo85

Thanks for the help and replies it has found a home


----------



## hancock husler

Looking for a range finder. Young girl in my neighborhood has taking a liking to deer hunting. Her dad got her a crossbow and I helped her sight it in. We used my range finder for this and she wants one but can't afford one. She asked if she could borrow mine this weekend but that won't help me out. So if anyone has one they don't use anymore she would gladly take it


----------



## gabowhntr

I have a Bear Element Bow posted on the classifieds... Not really concerned about selling it for the money, wouldn't mind giving it to someone looking to help teach a teenager at their church or neighbor get into shooting... It is currently set at 70LB and 29" draw, but could be turned down... Let me know if you know of someone you could help out...


----------



## gabowhntr

Bow found a new home... thanks GON


----------



## Acarter2018

Hey guys looking for a compound bow that will adjust out the 30" draw. Its for the Youth pastor at the church. Looking for a good started bow. Thanks for all the help


----------



## BGA

I have a 2012 PSE Revenge 30" and 50#. I no longer use


----------



## Acarter2018

We fount one for him but thank you for the offer.


----------



## elfiii

Free Starter Setup - PSE Nova, 30" draw, 70lb draw weight, PSE 3 pin sight, TM Hunter rest, Cobra release, Kwik E quiver, 1 dozen carbon arrows with field points and NAP 125 gr Spitifire boradheads and a bowcase. The bow needs a new string but other than that it's ready to rock.

PM me if you want it.


----------



## Vaughn726

Dead Ringer Rampage 2 blade broad heads.


----------



## Acarter2018

Have you used them broadheads before. Wondering how good they done.


----------



## Vaughn726

Acarter2018 said:


> Have you used them broadheads before. Wondering how good they done.


  No sir, I've never used them. I decided to go with fixed heads due to shooting lower poundage.


----------



## Acarter2018

Ok. Your in Appling county? I'm out Zoar Rd


----------



## Vaughn726

I'm in Vidalia


----------



## Vaughn726

BGA said:


> I have a 2012 PSE Revenge 30" and 50#. I no longer use


Is this still available? I know of a young man that would put it to good use.


----------



## Buck Dropper

Vaughn726 said:


> Is this still available? I know of a young man that would put it to good use.



Hopefully he let you have it. I was basically told the person I had in mind didn't qualify.


----------



## Vaughn726

I haven't heard anything either way.


----------

